# Have you made work supports for specific jobs or setups?



## HMF (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there!

Has anyone made any work supports specifically for holding a piece in order to perform a particular operation?

Please show us some photos of what you have made and its application.

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## jghm (Apr 26, 2011)

This might qualify, just did it yesterday. I made an over grown T nut for the compound to mount an axle from a garden tractor to bore it out.
John


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you mean jigs and fixtures?


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2011)

> author=jghm link=topic=1876.msg12059#msg12059 date=1303861728
> This might qualify, just did it yesterday. I made an over grown T nut for the compound to mount an axle from a garden tractor to bore it out.
> John



That is exactly what I am talking about- something that either holds the part, like a jig, or keeps it at level while it is fed into a machine, like a fixture with a roller bearing that you would use to slide a piece into the path of a milling machine.

Best,


Nelson


----------



## Loafy (May 1, 2011)

Your work on Harley engines is very impressive! One of my friends used to have a K-model sportster that we tore apart years ago to fix the shaft that had broke off of the flywheels, it ran the timing gears, not really knowing the proper way to work on it we winged it, finally got it to run that was in 1970 brings back good memories. I've owned 3 Harleys. My first was a 1952 Panhead,second 1968 xlch, my current one first one for me with electric start is a 1995 ultra classic electra glide 30th anniversary  edition probably my last one. I installed a thunder max fuel injection system, with my lap top I can trouble shoot it myself. Other than the fuel injection I've installed a screaming eagle 3 cam, with adjustable pushrods, and rush mufflers. I do all my own work on the bike along with all my own stunts which ain't many anymore, to old,takes to long to heal up after a"hey you all watch this" moment.
I got to say that is one Cool looking cat!


----------

